# ياريت ترانيم ل ساتر ميخائيل



## minagm (29 مارس 2007)

السلام و نعمه ,,,ياريت اى حد من الاخوة اللى موجودين هنا يساعدنى الاقى ترانيم ساتر ميخائيل ...الرب يبارك حياتكم.


----------



## mario_in_jesus (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ياريت ترانيم ل ساتر ميخائيل*

اتفضل يا سيدي كل ترانيمه
http://www.st-mina.com/main/Audio.asp#sater


----------



## mario_in_jesus (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ياريت ترانيم ل ساتر ميخائيل*

وشوية تاني هنا
http://www.copticnet.com/What's%20new.htm


----------



## مايكل اميل اسكندر (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ياريت ترانيم ل ساتر ميخائيل*

بص ياحبيى احب اعرفك جاجه ان موقع copticnet فى كل شرائط وترانيم المرنم ساتر ميخائيل 
وعلى فكره الاسم والباسورد كل الاتى الاول هتختار قسم الترانيم بعد كده تختار اسم المرنم 
بعد كده تختار الالبوم اللى انتا عاوزه هيظهرلك الاسم والباسورد انا هكتبهولك 
www.copticnet.com ده الاسم اما الباسورد copticnet لما تيجى تمعمل 
Download تيجى على الترنيمه اللى انتا عاوزها وتعمل  SaveTarget As.
بس احب اعرفك حاجه الموضوع ده لازم يكون عندك ADSL


----------



## hidy_m_e (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ياريت ترانيم ل ساتر ميخائيل*

الصراحه انا اول مره اشترك فى منتديات الكنيسه  وانا اقتنعت بهزا المنتدى ونفسى اسمع ترنيمه محتاج لايدك


----------



## hidy_m_e (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ياريت ترانيم ل ساتر ميخائيل*

انا مبسوط من المنتدى جامد


----------



## مايكل اميل اسكندر (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ياريت ترانيم ل ساتر ميخائيل*

استأذنك تبعاتيلى الاميل يتاعك علشان ابعتلك الشريط عليه 
ابعتى على الاميل ده شكراً


----------



## merola (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ياريت ترانيم ل ساتر ميخائيل*

يا جماعة ممكن تعلموووووووووووووونى ازاى احط الترانيم على المموقع


----------



## mario_in_jesus (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ياريت ترانيم ل ساتر ميخائيل*

بص يا سيدي الفكرة كلها إنك تحط الترانيم على النت وده من أي موقع upload مثلا www.sendspace.com أو www.rogepost.com تختار أي ملف عايز تحطه وتعمل upload و بعدها تستتى لغاية لما يديك مجموعة links
direct link هو وصلة التحميل بتاعت الملف ده دلوقتي أي حد يقدر يحمله
أي خدمة


----------



## mario_in_jesus (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ياريت ترانيم ل ساتر ميخائيل*

ولو القصد تنزلي الترانيم من الموقع www.copticnet.com يبقى تستعملي زي ما قال الأخ مايكل في مشاركته


----------



## مريم مراد مهني (11 مايو 2008)

:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:





minagm قال:


> السلام و نعمه ,,,ياريت اى حد من الاخوة اللى موجودين هنا يساعدنى الاقى ترانيم ساتر ميخائيل ...الرب يبارك حياتكم.


----------



## مايكل اميل اسكندر (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ياريت ترانيم ل ساتر ميخائيل*

عزيزتى مريم مراد مهنى مجموعة ترانيم ساتر ميخائيل وكل الشرايط اللى انتى بتحلمى بيها لاساتر ميخائيل موجوده على الموقع ده WWW.Copticnet.com لاستفسار عن اى شئ اخر على الميل ده Maichel_emil******.com


----------

